# reloaded ammo



## rustyhooks (Aug 17, 2008)

does anyone know where to buy reloaded ammo.

i also have approx 75lb lbs of clean lead .willing to trade for reloads


----------



## Iraqvet (Aug 27, 2009)

I bought 50 lead nose rounds for my .40 cal from this place at the gunshow in Niles..I didnt get through half the box cause every round faild to go into battery without me tapping on the slide alittle bit..Have no clue what kind of pwoeder they used..It smelled awful,like no other propellant I have ever smelled before..And the smoke the came from the rounds made my gun look like a cannon...Maybe it was of poor quality?..Their prices are pretty close to name brand stuff..Seems like alot of reloaded stuff is now..Sorry I cant tell you where to go,but thought I would tell you who I would never buy from again..




http://www.ermcollc.com/


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

There is a place called Georga arms that I have heard is pretty good, Black Hills might be another. I have heard its best to stay awau from the gunshow stuff you just never know what there reloading practices are.


----------



## Iraqvet (Aug 27, 2009)

Smallmouth Crazy said:


> There is a place called Georga arms that I have heard is pretty good, Black Hills might be another. I have heard its best to stay awau from the gunshow stuff you just never know what there reloading practices are.


Yeah that stuff was wildly inaccurate as well...There are suppsed to be hoops you have to jump through and such to be a "licensed" commercial reloader..However thats enforced to a small scale reloading level is unknown to me..Ammo used to be half the price it is now back in 2006..The ammo shortage is long gone but the companies still havnt brought the prices down..I guess they know we will shoot less and pay more for ammo..Sounds bass ackwords to me...


----------



## rustyhooks (Aug 17, 2008)

yeah ,i bought some reloads from a guy at the summit co. show 2 different time's Iraqvet ,and had the same results . also more no-fires than i 'm comfortable with. i was hopeing to get get an reccomended loader . thanks for the response


----------



## Iraqvet (Aug 27, 2009)

rustyhooks said:


> yeah ,i bought some reloads from a guy at the summit co. show 2 different time's Iraqvet ,and had the same results . also more no-fires than i 'm comfortable with. i was hopeing to get get an reccomended loader . thanks for the response


Depending on what you shoot, Natchez Shooters Supply has some good deals going right now...


----------



## rustyhooks (Aug 17, 2008)

thanks vet! i'll check it out


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

I would never recommend purchasing reloaded ammunition from an unknown source or at gun shows.

One double load or an undetected squib load could cause catastrophic failure, serious injury or death. You just dont know how these loads were made or what (if any) quality control measures were taken during the reloading process.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

What rounds are you looking for?


----------



## C.Keith&Co (Aug 28, 2010)

Hey Iraqvet I can answer your question on Licensed commercial reloader, I have a manufacturing license and I can make and sell ammunition if I want to ( I dont by the way ) If you bring me brass and I reload it and give it back to you I can charge you for bullets, powder, primers and labor- if you come in and buy a box of reloaded ammo I have to hide 11% excise tax in the price of the ammo and send it to the B.A.T.F. twice a year. if your buying ammo from some one you better trust them with your life because thats what your doing. I do not know these people at the shows and I dont know their reloading practices so I will not speak against them. if you shoot alot of handgun ammo you might want to invest in a Dillon Square deal B reloader- they run flawless and their powder measures reproduce accurate loads within 1 tenth of a grain. thats better than factory. if you are a casual shooter you might as well buy some factory ammo its not worth the expense of a reloader. if you want to make very accurate rifle ammo or hand gun ammo buy yourself a RCBS rock chucker press, a set of Hornady reloading dies with their Micro-adjust bullet seating stem, can of spray lube, a little Lyman hand crank case trimmer , a digital scale, a case gage ,and a pair of micrometers and a good reloading manual- and have some fun ! at least this way you will know what your shooting in your gun. all you readers that reload should get together and place a huge bulk order for bullets , powder and primers - that 25.00 a pound for powder at the stores is for the birds, you can order a 8 lb container of hodgdon from Natchez for $139.00 plus shipping or 8 lb Alliant powder for $104.99 plus shipping. I used to buy it 16 lbs at a time and pay just one shipping fee.


----------



## Iraqvet (Aug 27, 2009)

BigV said:


> I would never recommend purchasing reloaded ammunition from an unknown source or at gun shows.
> 
> One double load or an undetected squib load could cause catastrophic failure, serious injury or death. You just dont know how these loads were made or what (if any) quality control measures were taken during the reloading process.


That can happen wih the major manufacturers as well...I would never trust reloads for SD..I would never do rapid fire drills with them either..The only ammo I buy at gun shows anymore is that cheap Brown Bear in 9mm Mak..Its really easy to tell if it is what its supposed to be and if anyone fooled with it..I dont buy anything else for my other guns cause I have seen to many boxes filled with different brass and such..I know there are people out there reloading for cheap and tryin to sell stuff as the originial loads..


----------



## Iraqvet (Aug 27, 2009)

Keith I wish I shot enough to have an excuse to get a loader lol..I can get Brown Bear 9 Mak for $12 for 50..Wal Mart sells 100 rounds of .40 cal for $28..I dont know why other places dont sell it cheaper..Gander Mtn wants $49 for 100 .40 cal rounds!!..I havnt bought reloads in quite some time...If I ever want to shoot for cheap and have fun,I am gonna get a caplock and have at it lol..


----------



## ODNR3723 (Apr 12, 2007)

Lead round nose bullets are nasty. If i am not mistaken, they are covered in a thin layer of wax to help them get through the rifling. That is part of the smoke you are seeing when you shoot them.


----------



## ShadowLurker (Nov 20, 2010)

I used to buy reloaded ammo. Then I started reloading myself. Now, seeing what can go wrong, I would never buy from an unknown seller again.

Remember, re-loaders are out to make money. Of course they're gonna make rounds with cheap powder, cheap bullets, and warn out brass. Why wouldn't they? 

As for you semi-auto guys, the seller is probably not trimming every case. You have to do that to make sure they feed right.

I re-load for revolvers and lever guns. I like lead ammo and cheap powder and smoke. It's part of the experience. If I was shooting a .40 cal, I'd want different ammo of course. When you buy from an unknown re-loader, you just don't know what you're getting. If you want to save money in the long haul, why not start re-loading yourself? It's easy once you get the hang of it.



Iraqvet said:


> Wal Mart sells 100 rounds of .40 cal for $28..I dont know why other places dont sell it cheaper..


I'll tell you why. Wal-Mart has the buying power to lose money on everything they sell until they run the other businesses out of town. Then, when all the competition is gone, they jack prices way way up to suck up their loses. This isn't a conspiracy theory. This is literally their buying strategy. It's what makes them so successful and it's the reason I won't give them a dime of my money.


----------



## Iraqvet (Aug 27, 2009)

ODNR3723 said:


> Lead round nose bullets are nasty. If i am not mistaken, they are covered in a thin layer of wax to help them get through the rifling. That is part of the smoke you are seeing when you shoot them.


I have never heard of that except for lubed sabots for black powder..Anytime I have have shot lead,its always left lead on my hand...My grandpa used to cast his lead and reload,and I never seen wax as part of the process..I am pretty sure it was the type of powder the guy used...


----------



## Iraqvet (Aug 27, 2009)

ShadowLurker said:


> I used to buy reloaded ammo. Then I started reloading myself. Now, seeing what can go wrong, I would never buy from an unknown seller again.
> 
> Remember, re-loaders are out to make money. Of course they're gonna make rounds with cheap powder, cheap bullets, and warn out brass. Why wouldn't they?
> 
> ...



One day I will reload for sure..I cant justify it right now though..I havnt bought reloads in a few good years...As far as Wal Mart out here,there is a reason I go there..Its only for the $28 box..The 50 rnd boxes are still like $19 just like everywhere else..Out of the two local gun shops,one never really has anything,and I think its cause they are more focused on archery..And the other place is worked by people I cant deal with...They drive a good amount of people away with their attitudes...So I usually go through the mail,or hit wal mart..The Dunhams here lost my business as well...Not sure if the retailers are taking advantage of us or the manufactures,but its makin me lose faith in people somewhere down the lne...


----------



## rustyhooks (Aug 17, 2008)

the $28.00 box is 100rds?


----------



## Iraqvet (Aug 27, 2009)

rustyhooks said:


> the $28.00 box is 100rds?


Yep..Just like in your PM though I would adivse anyone to call ahead for the prices..It may vary by location and that was for the .40 cal..


----------



## rustyhooks (Aug 17, 2008)

thanks i vet


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

To me its just not worth it to load for handgun cals like 9MM, .40 or 45, I just hate the thought or running around a indoor range or if your shooting outside running after your brass. Then the idea of all the case prep you have to do just to save a couple bucks just isnt worth the time IMO. Revolvers or Bolt guns are a different story. I just spent a nice chunk of change buying 500 pieces of 17 Remington brass but in the end I will save money(not that the wife buys into that) I have hot ammo that others have loaded but I know them personally and trut in there safety practices, plus I know they use quality components.


----------



## ODNR3723 (Apr 12, 2007)

When you buy straight lead bullets for reloading it will usually say if they are coated or not. One of the guys i shoot with was using lead though a 9mm that were coated and it smoked like a chimney.


----------



## C.Keith&Co (Aug 28, 2010)

Natchez has American Eagle 40 cal. 155 gr. FMJ $23.19 box - 10/box $16.53 -50 rounds per box- 20 boxes per case -1000 rounds per case plus shipping 1-800-251-7839


----------



## Iraqvet (Aug 27, 2009)

ODNR3723 said:


> When you buy straight lead bullets for reloading it will usually say if they are coated or not. One of the guys i shoot with was using lead though a 9mm that were coated and it smoked like a chimney.


You are probably thinking of moly coated bullets...


----------



## PITCHNIT (Nov 2, 2004)

I started reloading 45 acp last year. Very easy to do. I find it enjoyable and relaxing and an extenxion of the shooting sport. Do I save money? No, But I do shoot twice as much now. If any of you guys that dont reload would send/sell me once fired 45ACP brass it would be most appreciated. I find mysell shooting more just so I can reload it. FYI with my own brass I can load 200 gr LSWC for about for about 15 cents, about 1/2 the price of Wally World WWB.


----------

